# Dumore Tool Post Grinder



## LJP (Sep 15, 2013)

I found this Dumore No.4 "Tom Thumb" tool post grinder at the flea market this morning. This grinder is so small I think it would fit just about any lathe! It is 2 speeds, takes 1/8" to 2" dia grinding wheels. I would think it would be easy enough to find a collet to fit it.
He was asking $40, I offered $20. He came back with $30. I said throw in the larger Jacobs chuck, he said take both chucks and the grinder for $30. Good deal!
Larry

View attachment 60619
View attachment 60620
View attachment 60621
View attachment 60622
View attachment 60623


----------



## ricbor (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice little tool post grinder there. I inherited one from my father in law who took it in payment for a welding job. Came with the box, the extra grinders, wrenches, and can of oil. My only problem has been finding belts for it. It came with two and I am on the last one. Let me know if you have a source for them.  I use the TP grinder on my 618 atlas lathe and it does a great job.  You got a He(l)(l) of a deal there.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 15, 2013)

ricbor said:


> Nice little tool post grinder there. I inherited one from my father in law who took it in payment for a welding job. Came with the box, the extra grinders, wrenches, and can of oil. My only problem has been finding belts for it. It came with two and I am on the last one. Let me know if you have a source for them.  I use the TP grinder on my 618 atlas lathe and it does a great job.  You got a He(l)(l) of a deal there.



According to the Dumore website  (http://www.dumorecorp.com/), the following two Dumore dealers stock full units and parts:

*WM Sopko and Sons Co
*26500 Lakeland Blvd.
Cleveland, OH 
44132
800-262-0057

*Electric Tool and Service
*19442 Conant Ave
Detroit, MI 
48234
313-366-3830


----------



## ricbor (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks, I will give them a try.


----------



## davidh (Sep 15, 2013)

no one else has told you yet ?   you suck !    (that's a compliment))


----------



## LJP (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the "You Suck" guys!
Thank you Wormie, for the info!
Larry


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 20, 2013)

With out pics it never happend.


----------



## LJP (Sep 21, 2013)

Pictures were there when I posted it!!


----------



## tkingmo (Sep 21, 2013)

LJP said:


> Pictures were there when I posted it!!



Yes they were; I saw them. Can you say bugs?


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 21, 2013)

I read that some pictures were lost in that last site attack. Can you edit your post and reattach?


----------



## LJP (Sep 22, 2013)

dave2176 said:


> I read that some pictures were lost in that last site attack. Can you edit your post and reattach?


I found this Dumore No.4 "Tom Thumb" tool post grinder at the flea market this morning. This grinder is so small I think it would fit just about any lathe! It is 2 speeds, takes 1/8" to 2" dia grinding wheels. I would think it would be easy enough to find a collet to fit it.
He was asking $40, I offered $20. He came back with $30. I said throw in the larger Jacobs chuck, he said take both chucks and the grinder for $30. Good deal!
Larry


Tried adding pictures, can't seem to download correctly. If there is interest I will try a new post. Thanks

View attachment 61012
View attachment 61013
View attachment 61014
View attachment 61015


View attachment 61005
View attachment 61006
View attachment 61007
View attachment 61008
View attachment 61009
View attachment 61010
View attachment 61004
View attachment 61003
View attachment 61002
View attachment 61001
​


----------



## george wilson (Sep 22, 2013)

Attachments don't work.


----------

